# composition of foods and vit.E



## azvessey (Dec 23, 2000)

Can anyone direct me to a food analysis list which includes the vit.E content of specific foods? I have recently reduced my calorie intake from 5000 cals. a day back to 1500 with good results but feel that I need to naturally boost vit.E levels to help with a long-term problem that I have had metabolising vit.A. I am not able to use wheat products as a natural source of vit.A because of food sensitivities. Cheers. Tony


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Cheers Tony...here's a few quick links...Rich sources of vitamin E include nuts, vegetable oils, whole grains and wheat germ. http://www.ag.ohio-state.edu/~ohioline/hyg.../5000/5554.html http://www.hoptechno.com/book29b.htm http://www.cc.nih.gov/ccc/supplements/vite.html http://healthlink.mcw.edu/article/983211401.html HTH - NickT http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginf...emic202598.html


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

NickT,You are a wonder!














Perhaps more like a walking Encyclopedia!! Keep up the good work. What would we do without you being our "search engine"?!







Karen


----------



## azvessey (Dec 23, 2000)

Thanks for your hard work Nick, the reason I was asking for this kind of information is that vit.E is normally supplied in natural oils (fats), confrmed by the urls you have supplied, but in certain individuals, like myself, the intake of those same oils can actually exacerbate vit.E depletion. I suspect that this is happening with me because of severe malabsorption. I currently drink raw egg yellows (with precautions), eat buckets of freshly popped popcorn and eat bulk uncooked salads veg but all the commercial food analysis info I have points only casually to these foods as being acceptable sorces of vit.E but stop short of getting specific with Ug/100g or i.u. Cheers. Tony


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Cheers Tony!It was a very "interesting" assignment. I was surprised to see all the things that vitamin E is supposedly good for. Assisting in the absorbtion of oils and such.In the IBS Self Help Discussion Forum, is a reader called "kmottus". She(?) is more knowledgeable than myself about vitamin benefits derived from foods. If you post with "kmottus" in the subject line, I'm sure she'll stop and answer your specific question.It seemed that the vitamin E content (of food) was heavily influenced by either freezing or heating. One of the urls linked to a "how to cook to retain Vitamin E".Although many people prefer getting their vitamin content from food, I gotta ask, why would you want to bypass a Natural Vitamin E supplement? ie capsule.Also if you search on vitamins, be sure to enclose it in quotes, so the search engine knows what to look for (a bit more specific) ie "Vitamin E", this way the search engine treats it as one word.Regards - NickTps - enjoyed your link on autism!


----------



## azvessey (Dec 23, 2000)

Nick! You actually read all that stuff on autism?? I've read it only once and I'm on my second way through. I usually have to read everything three times to get it to stick. Thick eh! Having read the article thoroughly, and the meaty bits twice, I now realise that low stomach acidity is probably 99% the primary cause of most of my current woes, at least the unpleasant stuff, including the low vit.E. The resulting pro-oxidant traumas that I experience when I try to supplement my diet with vit.A,vit.C and vit.E will doubtless recede when I start artificially boosting my HCl. I'll keep you posted. Cheers. Tony


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Cheers Tony!


> quote:You actually read all that stuff on autism??


Yeah, I have kinda a weird "universal field" theory about Autism and autoimmune disorders. In that I somehow think that they are all related. I use autism as a bench mark. I have often noticed that the vitamin, mineral, herbal, efa's, and enzymes recco'd for autism, are also reccomended for other autoimmune disorders.I am frequently accused of going "off topic" when I post about the "other" disorders, but imho, we're all talking about the same darn thing.Please try to keep an open mind, when trying to track down what ails you.It bugs me to no end, to see scientists talk about wanting to clone sheep, cows, humans, etc...etc...when they are totally clueless about what causes autoimmune disorders.I'm convinced that once a cure is found for autism, all the other (autoimmune) diseases will also be cured. I realize this is an incredibly over simplification of a complex issue, but in my heart I believe this to be true.Unfortuneately, I don't think I'll ever live to see the day when this happens. Solving and actually "curing" these diseases would upset the apple cart for these pharma cartels so much so, that I don't think it will ever happen.Sadly - NickT


----------

